# k50



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

has anyone here used the k50/ 1500 from steel dragon tools? (ridgid knock off) i know cheaper tools usually are crap, just looking to get by till the cash is available for better equipment


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Why not rent until you can buy?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not sure how cheap they really are. I would either rent till I could buy or buy used ridgid. I got a great deal on my k50. One day I'll have a 1500 but I have no need for one yet as the shop has one. Search craigslist. If your willing to travel a little and deal with dead links use www.searchtempest.com it just searches Craig list from a larger area.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

dont mind renting just saw there k50 with cables, guide hose and drum attachment for 500 bucks few jobs and its paid for thought it might be worth a shot to save some cash on rental costs delivery is inclueded in the price


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Steel Dragon may be a decent machine or it may be a cheaply-made knock off. In my opinion, it's a roll of the dice. 

It was a gamble I wasn't willing to take. When I purchased drain cleaning equipment, I bought new Ridgid; a K-50 and a K-60 with new cables. It's pricey, but I know what I have. There's nothing worse than equipment failure when on the job........


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Search this forum, Protech bought some Steel Dragon stuff and wrote a review on it.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

i paid 125 for my k50 with 112 foot of cable. it worked but was in rough shape. a little bit of work and it works fine. needed heads and i made a guide hose. just purchased an a17 adapter for 75. havent used it yet. id say i have roughly 300 into my whole k50 setup. thats guessing on the high side.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Every time I use my K50, I like it more and more. Used the 5/16 drum for the first time two weeks ago....used it 6 times since. Frickin awsome. I have a 2hp gorlitz jetter that I'm thinking of getting rid of because the k50 is that good.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Every time I use my K50, I like it more and more. Used the 5/16 drum for the first time two weeks ago....used it 6 times since. Frickin awsome. I have a 2hp gorlitz jetter that I'm thinking of getting rid of because the k50 is that good.


I have a 3/8 drum. As much as I don't wanna clean a drain I want to try it out.


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Every time I use my K50, I like it more and more. Used the 5/16 drum for the first time two weeks ago....used it 6 times since. Frickin awsome. I have a 2hp gorlitz jetter that I'm thinking of getting rid of because the k50 is that good.


You want to elaborate on that? I thought drum adapters weren't that good? 
So I heard.....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Been using it on bathroom sinks. 5/16 non innercore cable. Gotta a wicked bend in the cable so it whips around real good. The drum stops on a dime. You don't have to hold the gun like a k39 so all you gotta concentrate on is the cable. Makes life so easy.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Been using it on bathroom sinks. 5/16 non innercore cable. Gotta a wicked bend in the cable so it whips around real good. The drum stops on a dime. You don't have to hold the gun like a k39 so all you gotta concentrate on is the cable. Makes life so easy.


Think I'll have any issue with the 3/8 ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Search this forum, Protech bought some Steel Dragon stuff and wrote a review on it.


 





http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/budget-sectional-machine-5814/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

matkg said:


> has anyone here used the k50/ 1500 from steel dragon tools? (ridgid knock off) i know cheaper tools usually are crap, just looking to get by till the cash is available for better equipment


 






Did you watch the video that I posted? Interesting isn't it? You have to go to post #14 by Protech; he reviewed the chinese version of a Ridgid K50 style machine.

Another member on here was stated that he knows someone who purchased the chinese version of the Ridgid 300 pipe threader. He goes on to say that it does a terrible job at cutting threads.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

matkg said:


> has anyone here used the k50/ 1500 from steel dragon tools? (ridgid knock off) i know cheaper tools usually are crap, just looking to get by till the cash is available for better equipment




I have an old k-50 that I've been using for about 7 years now.. At my new job boss buys steel dragon k-50's.. I though what the heck I'll try it out.. And I'll tell ya.. For half the price it works just like a k-50. He's been using them for about 5 years now. I'd buy one if I was on a budget and needed a new machine.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's nice it even comes with the drum for the smaller cables.. I'm gonna paint black stripes on it and call it the bumble bee. 

That ugly yellow is the worst part.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It's nice it even comes with the drum for the smaller cables.. I'm gonna paint black stripes on it and call it the bumble bee.
> 
> That ugly yellow is the worst part.


Hit with a shot a primer and after it's covered with a little drain gravy you won't be able to tell the difference.:laughing: I recomend urinal gravy it seems to have 1 coat coverage:yes:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Drain gravy??

That's a new one.. Yuck.. Just sounds nasty.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not sure where in new York you are but if you search Rochester craigslist there's a really nice k50 setup for a good price.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Every time I use my K50, I like it more and more. Used the 5/16 drum for the first time two weeks ago....used it 6 times since. Frickin awsome. I have a 2hp gorlitz jetter that I'm thinking of getting rid of because the k50 is that good.


I'm with you, it is hands down my favorite machine. I also really like both canisters.

Mark


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I have an old k-50 that I've been using for about 7 years now.. At my new job boss buys steel dragon k-50's.. I though what the heck I'll try it out.. And I'll tell ya.. For half the price it works just like a k-50. He's been using them for about 5 years now. I'd buy one if I was on a budget and needed a new machine.


This is a perfect example of why even though I'm a JP I own every tool on my truck :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> This is perfect example of why even though I'm a JP I own every tool on my truck :laughing:


I do own every tool on my truck and a k-50. I just thought I'd try out the ugly bumble bee. :yes:

I'm a firm believer in having all my own tools.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

There's not many tools i use that i dont have....k-1500 although I have been kinda looking around for one.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I do own every tool on my truck and a k-50. I just thought I'd try out the ugly bumble bee. :yes:
> 
> I'm a firm believer in having all my own tools.


When I was still working I owned ever tool on my truck too, even some tools like a 
right angle pipe wrench that most Plumbers have never heard of before,
but never ever have I ever had a K50 or a
K60 on any truck I ever worked out of !


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

JERRYMAC said:


> When I was still working I owned ever tool on my truck too, even some tools like a
> right angle pipe wrench that most Plumbers have never heard of before,
> but never ever have I ever had a K50 or a
> K60 on any truck I ever worked out of !


I didn't either for the first 15 years or so...but when I finally got one I wished I had had one all along. They are hands down the _best_ sink/trap machines IMO :yes:


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

K50,K75 or K1500: Over 36 years the only machines I have ever used. Added a K60 a few years ago.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I am also currently in the market for a sink and sewer machine. I was wanting a spartan but have heard a lot of good things about the K50 and K60. Do yall know how they compare to the spartan with the ⅜ cable?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

The k 50 is the bees knees:laughing: With 2 adapters you can run 5/8 5/16 and 3/8 cable. It really is the best secondary line machine out there.

I said it b4. There is not a machine out there that can do this with such ease. I know the spartan 100 and ridgid k 3800 have simillar capapabilty but there you have to change drums.Withthe k 50 keep it all in a5 gallon bucket and what ever job hits at that siteyou are ready.

Just remember to clean the jaws and grease it


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I am not to fond of stocking my bosses truck with all my tools all tools on the truck are mine except sewer machines shoot I was using my Backflow gauge for a while nope sorry boss you Gina have to buy your own buddy


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

revenge said:


> I am not to fond of stocking my bosses truck with all my tools all tools on the truck are mine except sewer machines shoot I was using my Backflow gauge for a while nope sorry boss you Gina have to buy your own buddy


I can easily understand why most JP's don't stock their boss's truck with personal tools...it's expensive and you have to be willing to say "No...these are my tools and they stay on my truck. I don't loan out tools".

But the fact remains that if you want to have quality tools on hand when you need them, the only way to do it is to own and use your own :yes:

Otherwise it's abused, broken, knock-offs, or it's on someone else's truck across town


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I understand where you coming from but let me ask this you buy a Hilton hammer drill and it breaks with normal wear and tear you have never used it for self its always been for work who replaces it you or the boss who benefits more you or the boss member tools were figured out on his overhead not your salary


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

revenge said:


> I understand where you coming from but let me ask this you buy a Hilton hammer drill and it breaks with normal wear and tear you have never used it for self its always been for work who replaces it you or the boss who benefits more you or the boss member tools were figured out on his overhead not your salary


if its a hilti it wont break. actually any tools i use if they need repaired the boss pays for it.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow NY boss says t. S


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I can easily understand why most JP's don't stock their boss's truck with personal tools...it's expensive and you have to be willing to say "No...these are my tools and they stay on my truck. I don't loan out tools".
> 
> But the fact remains that if you want to have quality tools on hand when you need them, the only way to do it is to own and use your own :yes:
> 
> Otherwise it's abused, broken, knock-offs, or it's on someone else's truck across town


Back in Dec 1998 I fell in a 6' hole on company time and fractured my right shoulder,  
that same night someone broke into the other co. service truck and stole that plumbers tools,
so when I told my boss that I would have to be off work because of my shoulder, he said that he would send someone over to pick up my truck and my "TOOLS" I told him instead I would drive my truck around from jobsite to jobsite and let the other plumber use my tools while I made sure that they were all picked up off each job ! :thumbup:
by the way I worked two weeks before I went to see a doctor


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

theres very few people i loan tools to. people dont care about anything if they didnt pay for it. i could never be that way.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

They stole the whole truck here boss got his sewer machines replaced as for plumbers tools tiff shoot


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

And by the way I feel that Trojan makes the best machines on the market and that a Trojan battery
powered colt is the best small drain machine that a plumber can have or use ! :thumbup:
can run 1/2" 3/8" or 5/16" cables :thumbsup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

revenge said:


> They stole the whole truck here boss got his sewer machines replaced as for plumbers tools tiff shoot


Yeah when I worked in Tacoma, WA. 3 different plumbers got their trucks
stolen because of the extreme cold weather they left the keys in with the motors running while they went back into the job to get their invoices signed off came back out ten minutes later and the truck was gone,
we did get two trucks back one had been stripped of parts fcts,g/d, etc


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have loads of tools threaders sewer machines camera locater torches pex tool ram back flow gauge two the list goes on the other day the boss needed a camera his was out he asked if they can use mine said what you guys charge for. The tool he said 350 you gonna give me that he said no so did I long story short a Guy here had been using his sewer machine for ten years motor died boss said better off buying a new one he bought a new one and engraved Co name on it Guy asked why you do that he said cause I bought it Guy says what about mine he goes what about it how much money was madeoff that guys machine he couldn't even fix it


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

revenge said:


> I have loads of tools threaders sewer machines camera locater torches pex tool ram back flow gauge two the list goes on the other day the boss needed a camera his was out he asked if they can use mine said what you guys charge for. The tool he said 350 you gonna give me that he said no so did I long story short a Guy here had been using his sewer machine for ten years motor died boss said better off buying a new one he bought a new one and engraved Co name on it Guy asked why you do that he said cause I bought it Guy says what about mine he goes what about it how much money was madeoff that guys machine he couldn't even fix it


If I were in that situation, if the boss got the same machine I had....mine would be working again and his would need a motor. Or his would just disappear. I wouldnt steal from someone honest but I play the eye for an eye game sometimes. Screw me over and you might wanna watch out. Never screw me over and I'll be the most loyal trustworthy person you know.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Same here partner


----------

